# seat belt change



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

does anyone know how to change the automatic seat belt into a manual seat belt for a 91 240sx?¿


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well if u got problems with ur seatbelts, you should go to a local nissan dealership, they fix ur seatbelts for free, and you can ask them if they can do a manuel swap for you, i want one myself but i dunno free is such a good word


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I just went to my nissan dealership...they said my car had to be under 100k for them to do free work on the seatbelts. I was kind of frustrated, because Ive had honda change them for free before. 

Ill call up their service manager I guess.

-Jake


----------



## nut180sx (May 24, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha thats ssssssssssoooooooooo funny! the guy at the niisan dealer is strait out lying to you! it's a lifetime warenty, no miles over or anything like that! sorry nissan wont change a power seat belt to manuel belts under warenty! even though it's cheaper they wont do it! call and talk to this guys manager and if not that get him in trouble with there nissan disc. manager!

hope this helps!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea they should fix em for u free of charge i got 116k and they did it for me, well they tried to, seatbelts don't go when its really hot gotta get some air in the car very gheto


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

just buy a pair of sparco 3 pt harnesses for $70-$80 each.
then get rid of the few lbs the auto belts add.
i like my sparco and it fully adjustable if you are a big guy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u got any pics?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

yep...but i dont have a host...wait let me check my sony box...

there might be a pic of it in here
if not i'll update it 
it's taking forever today
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290295235


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u gotta sign up to view


----------

